# Black Cruze plastidipped grill and rear



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

After about 4 hours, on a VERY WINDY DAY :cussing::cussing::cussing: and alot of clean up, i finally was able to plastidip the front and rear of my car. Project Murder it out as begun...


*TIP: PLEASE whenever you plastidip anything on the car, leave sufficient space between what you are plasti dipping and the mask tape. IT WON'T RUIN THE PAINT, you need to have that space there for the plastidip to get in between the edges and for when you peel it off it will make it VERY easy trust me, that is why it took me 4 hours on a 1 hour thing... I was making a HOW TO and ending up doing a HOW NOT TO.*

BEFORE:

























AFTER:



















Next up: Debadging the rear (the C.R.U.Z.E. part) and it will look much better. Will be doing that tonight when i get home from work.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks good! Yeah this weekend was really windy lol. I'm going to plastic dip the chrome part in front of the bumber this weekend. Good job bro


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It was horrible. I was screaming at the wind...

Good luck with it, and make sure to bring your patience, i wanted to tint my tail lights remember? But i held back because i realized it would look good when i plastidipped the rear end.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I plan on doing this when the weather gets nicer. Having the RS I also plan on dipping the fog light surrounds and the rear bumper strip. Great job looks awesome.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I plan on doing this when the weather gets nicer. Having the RS I also plan on dipping the fog light surrounds and the rear bumper strip. Great job looks awesome.


Looks good! U should've know better than to paint while the wind was blowing. Did u check for over spray on your car or did u mask it pretty good?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah that will look real nice with your RS bumper. Looks even meaner since it has more lines. Thanks!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I plan on doing this when the weather gets nicer. Having the RS I also plan on dipping the fog light surrounds and the rear bumper strip. Great job looks awesome.


Sorry reply was meant for iKermit


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

bci26401 said:


> Sorry reply was meant for iKermit











Yes... This is how i masked the first run lol... Overdone huh? This is how NOT to mask your car for plastidipping... But it was a good idea because of the wind


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well just debadged... Only problem now is i messed up the rear plastidip while applying some adhesive remover.

So i will post pics Saturday of how it turned out. After i re-plastidip for the 9000th time. Anybody know how long this should hold up? -_-


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Anybody know how long this should hold up? -_-


Hopefully through your wedding day!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hopefully through your wedding day!


Yeah my soon to be wife wants it done before... lol because after that day she will be driving my cruze pretty much every day


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Yeah my soon to be wife wants it done before... lol because after that day she will be driving my cruze pretty much every day


Lol, so the benefit to marriage is ___________?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What is this an insurance policy i am getting into? Lol... Once you find the right one, that you click so well with, the benefits isn't what makes you want to get married. It's your feelings towards that person. I know marriage in todays society has lost it's importance. But who cares about society right? I know nobody in that white house does.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

great job! i wish the cruze just came without all this chrome!
does anyone have a pic of this done on a silver or white cruze? ive only seen the people with dark colors have it done


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> What is this an insurance policy i am getting into? Lol... Once you find the right one, that you click so well with, the benefits isn't what makes you want to get married. It's your feelings towards that person. I know marriage in todays society has lost it's importance. But who cares about society right? I know nobody in that white house does.


Oh I hear ya, it went from a real special thing with meaning to something with little meaning that some think should be had by all, like a status symbol.

I was just giving you a hard time about giving up your Cruze, even though I know you have Kermit-style epic plans in place.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

We will only have 1 car that's why :\ she would drop me off at work, and keep driving then come back, pick me up and i'd keep driving. And i know you were, just that if she reads that i get some nookie tonight You watch sir. Actually don't watch, but youll see... Wait don't do this either.

And yes, wheels is next... ;-) then a drop. Slowly but surely.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MjC said:


> great job! i wish the cruze just came without all this chrome!
> does anyone have a pic of this done on a silver or white cruze? ive only seen the people with dark colors have it done


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/26-c...ary-13-official-cotm-winner-smurfenstein.html

He did it but on the bottom part


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

iKermit said:


> View attachment 12243
> 
> 
> Yes... This is how i masked the first run lol... Overdone huh? This is how NOT to mask your car for plastidipping... But it was a good idea because of the wind


Lmao Charles Barkley "turrible"! At least u got it done. It looks good. Depending on the wind this weekend I'll be doing all my chrome trim and LTZ wheels. I bought the glossifier dip also. I'm not a big fan of matte.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

bci26401 said:


> Lmao Charles Barkley "turrible"! At least u got it done. It looks good. Depending on the wind this weekend I'll be doing all my chrome trim and LTZ wheels. I bought the glossifier dip also. I'm not a big fan of matte.


Im the opposite, i hate the shine. Good luck with hit.

Just finished waxing what was left of the Cruze logo, I am now anxious for Saturday morning. Will post updated pics once it is done. Cotemplating blacking out the logo as well... What do you guys think?


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Im the opposite, i hate the shine. Good luck with hit.
> 
> Just finished waxing what was left of the Cruze logo, I am now anxious for Saturday morning. Will post updated pics once it is done. Cotemplating blacking out the logo as well... What do you guys think?


If the matte looks good I might leave it. Yeah I think u should black the logo to. Chrome will cease to exist on mine


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well for now i will black out the rear logo, but i will leave the front one...

I really want to do the side chrome trim but i may just wait until i get my wheels to just get all the plasti dip removed, and professionaly paint all the chrome.


----------



## Cfaris (Mar 27, 2013)

I plan on doing the exact same thing today, however I am having issues deciding how to protect the radiator. What did you do?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cfaris i answered you thru PM  did you do it?

BTW guys, Monday night i will have to plastidip the rest of the chrom (badges) and the little piece i messed up. The side trim are a little scary because of the window being there and all, so i may just have that done profesionally..


----------



## buckz1lla (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks VICIOUS!!!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Cfaris i answered you thru PM  did you do it?
> 
> BTW guys, Monday night i will have to plastidip the rest of the chrom (badges) and the little piece i messed up. The side trim are a little scary because of the window being there and all, so i may just have that done profesionally..


I saw a post can't remember which thread that the window trim is easily removed minus the little triangle piece at the back. Just use a trim removal tool to get it started and slowly pull up. From what I remember they just pull out and snap in, no clips or anything to worry about.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

And without further delay... I did it yesterday morning, re-plastidipped the back with the badge, AND the plastidipped the front badge...

I also had debadged the rear. And the end result...

















Now the car is ready for the wedding... Like i said, special photoshoot coming up!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> And without further delay... I did it yesterday morning, re-plastidipped the back with the badge, AND the plastidipped the front badge...
> 
> I also had debadged the rear. And the end result...
> 
> ...


Looks good!

And for all those skeptics out there, how hard was it really to pull off the old plastidip?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Looks good!
> 
> And for all those skeptics out there, how hard was it really to pull off the old plastidip?


Hard? Lol, it was REAL easy. It took me 40 seconds. If not less.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Cfaris i answered you thru PM  did you do it?
> 
> BTW guys, Monday night i will have to plastidip the rest of the chrom (badges) and the little piece i messed up. The side trim are a little scary because of the window being there and all, so i may just have that done profesionally..



I too want to know about the radiator...I'll be dipping the rest of my chrome soon.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

98sonoma said:


> I too want to know about the radiator...I'll be dipping the rest of my chrome soon.


Took a quick look yesterday under the hood and no issues on the radiator. I simply used enough tape to cover the center, but barely any would make it through... You will be fine


----------



## KamPow3r (Mar 29, 2013)

I Plasti Dip'd my grill over the weekend and I had trouble with peeling off the masking tape. It kept pulling the Plasti Dip with it and would cause an uneven look on the edges of the grill. I would have to use an exacto knife to try my best and get a clean line but still didn't look all that great.

Did anyone else have this problem and do you have any secrets against it?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

KamPow3r said:


> I Plasti Dip'd my grill over the weekend and I had trouble with peeling off the masking tape. It kept pulling the Plasti Dip with it and would cause an uneven look on the edges of the grill. I would have to use an exacto knife to try my best and get a clean line but still didn't look all that great.
> 
> Did anyone else have this problem and do you have any secrets against it?


Same thing happened to me. 

My problem was that i put the masking tape, right up against the trim/edge. The trick is to leave atleast 1 inch or two of space between the mask tape and where you are plasti dipping... That way it gets into the edges of the trim/badges. And when you pull off the tape, the plastidip will peel off from the paint and cut around the corners by it self. Ofcourse do this slowly, and pull away from the edge you are doing.

Don't fret, the plasti dip comes off VERY easily from the paint, and it will *NOT *damage the paint.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

smurfed your cruzen hah.​by the way wwwwwhere is smurfenstein ?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

You can tape all the way too the edge of where you are plasti dipping. The trick there is to do heavier even coats, and not waiting for the plasti dip to dry between coats. Then you remove the tape right away along the edge. This way the dip will not dry to the tape. Meaning it will not pull up when you remove the tape.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

iKermit said:


> Same thing happened to me.
> 
> My problem was that i put the masking tape, right up against the trim/edge. The trick is to leave atleast 1 inch or two of space between the mask tape and where you are plasti dipping... That way it gets into the edges of the trim/badges. And when you pull off the tape, the plastidip will peel off from the paint and cut around the corners by it self. Ofcourse do this slowly, and pull away from the edge you are doing.
> 
> Don't fret, the plasti dip comes off VERY easily from the paint, and it will *NOT *damage the paint.


I've heard you can pull the tape off while the Plasti Dip is still wet and it helps. 

BTW, it looks great. I dipped some of mine last year, now I'm ready to finish it up and start on my fiance's!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> You can tape all the way too the edge of where you are plasti dipping. The trick there is to do heavier even coats, and not waiting for the plasti dip to dry between coats. Then you remove the tape right away along the edge. This way the dip will not dry to the tape. Meaning it will not pull up when you remove the tape.


lol, you beat me to that by a minute.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> You can tape all the way too the edge of where you are plasti dipping. The trick there is to do heavier even coats, and not waiting for the plasti dip to dry between coats. Then you remove the tape right away along the edge. This way the dip will not dry to the tape. Meaning it will not pull up when you remove the tape.


FML... But it sounds like it won't go around the edges, when i look into my grill and back chrome piece i can really see it wrap into the piece itself, and i feel it more durable that way


----------



## KamPow3r (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Cfaris (Mar 27, 2013)

I did mine, came out great.














I didnt take any pics of my front end without my plates, so ill upload those later.

BTW.... I know my bumper has damage, some ******* rear-ended me the other day; hasnt been fixed yet.


----------



## Cfaris (Mar 27, 2013)

For those worried about radiator, here is my prep/pre-paint tape job

View attachment 12528


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cfaris said:


> I did mine, came out great.
> View attachment 12526
> View attachment 12527
> 
> ...


Wow amazing job. Those cars look amazing with that plastidipped. Son im proud.

When I did mine I noticed every scratch. But I had bought touch up paint amd covered them.

Getting my car clayed and waxed and shampooed today... awesome. 

Btw special cruze pics coming tomorrow. ;-) 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

After I waxed it rained..

But today I washed and its a beautiful day for it and my wedding. 


Well thats it for me. If I have time tomorrow ill post pics of my car during the wedding when she arrives.

If you dont hear from me ill be back the 15th!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

